# Custom Pen Stand made by NewLondon88



## Lenny (Aug 15, 2011)

Got my custom stand from Charlie today. I had been looking for something to hold my bigger pens which always wanted to "kick out" of my curved, verticle stands. 
I have an Art Show this weekend and I think this is going to work very nicely! Thanks Charlie!


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice lot of pens.  Everytime I see a photo of these stands I think I gotta get some..... then I forget but tonight I'm gonna hunt Charlie down and order some!

I noticed you have the side etched with an image, what is he writing with a baseball bat? :biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 15, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> I noticed you have the side etched with an image, what is he writing with a baseball bat? :biggrin:



LOL ...  it's a quill. It does look pretty big from the side..


----------



## crabcreekind (Aug 16, 2011)

Sweeeeet... I waaaaaaant one.


----------

